# PIN-Belegung für Logistat-P020?Software für A020 u. A010



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Hi!

Ich seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer zweier AEG SPSn. Und zwar habe ich eine A020 und eine A010 erhalten. Und zur Programmierung bekamm ich auch noch ein LOGISTAT - P020 Programmiergerät dazu. Soweit so gut.... das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur, dass ich das Verbindungskabel zwischen P020 und A020 (A010) nicht habe. ICh hab zwar die Bedienungsanleitung der A020 und hab auch schon festgestellt, dass es kein Problem wäre diese mit dem Computer zu verbinden, jedoch weis ich einerseits die Belegung des P020 nicht. Andererseits hab ich auch keine software für den PC mit ich die SPS programmieren könnte.
Nun zu meiner Frage.

Weis jemand von euch die Belegung des Steckers beim P020?
Und hätte jemand von euch eine Software für den PC mit der ich die SPS programmieren könnte? Gibt es da eine gratis Software? 
Oder hat jemand vl. ahnung wie die Befehle sind die man der SPS schicken muss um mit ihr zu kommunizierern, also das man sich vl selbst so ein Programm erstellen kann?

Danke schon im voraus

mfg

Schoasch
(schoasch123@yahoo.de)


----------



## Unreal (10 September 2005)

Servus,

wer hat dich damit "bedacht"???
Wir hatten zur Lehrzeit in der Berufsschule ne A020,
damals topaktuell.
Ich kann ja mal bei uns nachfragen, ob sowas noch 
bei uns rumfliegt.

MfG Unreal


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

Ein Freund von mir hat mir ein paar geschenkt. 
Wäre sehr nett wenn du fragen könntest!


----------



## seeba (10 September 2005)

So wird man seinen Schrott auch los... Das ist ja auch der Sinn von eBay  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2005)

@seeba: Sehr produktiver Beitrag... ein wahnsinn  

Schrott ist es erst, wenn es nur mehr rostet und nichts mehr funktioniert ;-)...

Und wer das alte nicht ehrt, der ist das neue nicht wert ;-)

So. ich hab mal in der Betriebsanleitung etwas weiter Studiert und bin immerhin schon mal draufgekommen, dass das Kabel das ich such unter der Bezeichnung YDL 24 läuft. Hat jemand etwas darüber?


----------



## seeba (10 September 2005)

Naja für eine "produktive" Umgebung ist es einfach "Schrott" aber ruf doch einfach mal beim Hersteller an oder schreib eine E-Mail.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

So weltbewegende Sachen werde ich eh nicht damit machen 

Aber ich befürchte fast, dass ich von der Firma nur Preise bekommen werde und keine Infos und vorallem nicht gratis ;-D


----------



## tom196 (4 Juli 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer zweier AEG SPSn. Und zwar habe ich eine A020 und eine A010 erhalten. Und zur Programmierung bekamm ich auch noch ein LOGISTAT - P020 Programmiergerät dazu. Soweit so gut.... das Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur, dass ich das Verbindungskabel zwischen P020 und A020 (A010) nicht habe. ICh hab zwar die Bedienungsanleitung der A020 und hab auch schon festgestellt, dass es kein Problem wäre diese mit dem Computer zu verbinden, jedoch weis ich einerseits die Belegung des P020 nicht. Andererseits hab ich auch keine software für den PC mit ich die SPS programmieren könnte.
> Nun zu meiner Frage.
> ...


Hallo, bin seid kurzem Besitzer einer A010. Habe die A010 aus einer alten CNC Eisensäge ausgebaut und würde jetzt gerne etwas damit experimentieren wollen. Hat jemand von Euch evtl. Unterlagen zum Gerät und zu einem Schnittstellenkabel für eine Verbindung zu einem PC. Oder soll ich sie besser gleich entsorgen?
Gruss,
Tom


----------

